
Native Intelligence (2005) - Jasamba
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/native-intelligence-109314481/?no-ist
======
partycoder
I recommend the following video by CGP Grey, largely based on the book "Guns,
Germs and Steel" by Jared Diamond:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEYh5WACqEk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEYh5WACqEk)

Now, history doesn't give a lot of merit to natives. The largest battle in the
Americas, the siege of the Aztec capital Tenochtitlan, was won with the help
of 80,000 to 200,000 Tlaxcalan natives, which amounted for 99% of the infantry
used.

------
Bakary
I highly recommend his two books, 1491 and 1493. (see the bottom of the
article) Truly fascinating reading.

